# Windows 2003 R2 - Owner missing on new files



## eriksahl (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,

We are running a Windows 2003 R2 server that lately got problems with the file permissions (found out after we run backup via samba-share).

Basically every new written file can't be read by the Administrator (and therefor not backed up). It is possible to take over the ownership but next version of the file will overwrite any permissions set.

The users doesn't notice anything, they can access the files properly. Anyone got experience in this?


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

Do you have permissions setup for the Administrator account on the files? Try using this to diagnose the problem...

http://www.solarwinds.com/products/freetools/permissions_analyzer_for_active_directory/


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You need to set up a service account wiht full access at the highest level folder and make sure those permissions are inherited by the lowere level folders. Use this account as your backup and recovery account not the admin account.


----------

